# wie kann ich bei C# sharp buchstaben herausheben und vergleichen?



## Transrapid033 (29. Dezember 2010)

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt frage ich mich wie ich bei C# sharp buchstaben herausheben kann und sie zu vergleichen bitte gebt mir ein beispiel
PS: bin Anfänger


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (29. Dezember 2010)

Transrapid033 schrieb:


> Wie die Überschrift schon sagt frage ich mich wie ich bei C# sharp buchstaben herausheben kann und sie zu vergleichen bitte gebt mir ein beispiel
> PS: bin Anfänger


Buchstaben aus einem Satz ? 

Ich kann zwar kein C# aber so unterschiedlich sind die Sprachen nicht


----------



## Fragile Heart (29. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn du aus einen String meinst, dann ist das ganz einfach.


```
testText[Position]
```
testText ist in diesen Fall einfach der String und Position der Index des Zeichens im String.


----------



## Transrapid033 (30. Dezember 2010)

danke


----------



## DubioserKerl (30. Dezember 2010)

Aber bedenke: der erste Buchstabe steht an Stelle 
	
	



```
Text[0]
```
der letzte an der Stelle 
	
	



```
Text[Textlänge-1]
```

DK


----------

